# Update on my little Ruby



## 3SweetGoldens (Feb 28, 2007)

Hi everyone....it was a really LONG day, and I am exhausted tonight from worrying all day. They removed 14 teeth, including the two large canine teeth. Because there wasn't any gum to be able to stitch to, they had to graph skin taken from another part of her mouth, to cover the two big holes the teeth left. Then they removed the tumor. It was large, and starting to attach itself to the muscle. She has many stitches there as well from it.Thank the good Lord, it was a fatty tumor, and not Cancerous. When she started to come out of the anesthetic, she was in a great deal of pain, so they gave her two strong pain shots. They were planning on releasing her at 4:00, but she was just too out of it to release her till 6:00 when they closed. Her nose is very swollen, from irritating the nasal passages, and she has had some bleeding from her nose. She is really miserable right now, and I can't get her to take her two pills tonight. I got her home at 7:00, and she has just been sleeping. With the graphs, the Vet said not to open her mouth, or lift her gums up. I hope tomorrow, I am able to get these pills down her. I will crush them up, and try again....tonight, I tried her favorites, ice cream and cheese...she wanted neither. I am not to worried about fluids today, as they had her on fluids all day. Hopefully tomorrow she will drink. Not so sure about food tomorrow. She can only have canned food, mashed with warm water like a puppy food consistency for two weeks, nothing else. 
I don't think either one of us will rest to well tonight, but I hope so....don't know who is more tired...her or me after today. I am just so thankful she is home. Thank you all for your thoughts and prayers for my little Angel.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

awww poor baby..but at least theres no cancer...I bet Ruby is upand around in no time...


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Awww what a rough day for the both of you. Fingers crossed that you both have an uneventful night and can both get some much deserved rest. Rest well knowing the tumor was not cancerous.


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

I am glad she is home and that the tumor was not cancerous. You and her just need some rest now. 

Sending healing thoughts for little Ruby.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Give Miss Ruby a big kiss on her nose from my boys. Hope she starts feeling better and you can get some fluids and meds in her. It sounds bad but thankfully there was no cancer.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Poor Ruby really had a lot of work done on her mouth, so I'm not surprised she doesn't want anything to do with food. I hope she is feeling better today. Such good news that the tumor wasn't cancer.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

What a rough time little Ruby has had. It will get better, have faith. You will look back in a week or two and realize she was a little better every day.


----------



## rictic (Feb 16, 2009)

sending all the warmest thoughts we can from here.
sounds an ordeal she has been through.
she will feel so much better when recovered without that fatty growth.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

How's Ruby doing today? I hope tons better. Poor little baby. She has sure been through the wringer.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Just seeing this and am so relieved there was no cancer. Poor baby, what a procedure she had done. Hopefully, today she is perkier and can get a little something to eat... and you a little rest. Keep us posted.


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

Karen, I'm just now seeing this...poor Ruby :no:...I hope she is doing better today and as someone else said, every day you should notice her getting better, day by day.


----------



## 3SweetGoldens (Feb 28, 2007)

Ruby is doing a little better today, after having a ROUGH couple days after surgery. Poor little Sweetheart, she is a real little trooper for all she has been through. One of the staples on her incision fell out last night, at the very beginning of the opening. It was red, but together, and I have been cleaning it with a few drops of iodine. She is on antibiotics, so hopefully that will clear up any problem with that. I am closely watching it.
She is eating canned dog food, mixed with some warm water. She is hungry, and is eating and drinking now. 
Here are a couple pictures I took yesterday. Poor baby girl....you can see how swollen her little nose is, and the incision on her hip. Thank goodness it wasn't Cancer, I am so relieved about that. Each day, hopefully she will feel a little better, and can enjoy her Summer "basking" in the sunshine as she LOVES to do, pain free! Thank you all for your thoughts and prayers for my little Sweet girl.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

It looks like Ruby is doing pretty good. Yeah!
I hate the dentist, so can really empathize with her. Poor baby. I hope you get some nice warm sunny weather for her to bask in. She deserves it!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Ruby-just an idea..*

Glad to hear there was no cancer for Ruby. Is it possible to have your vet or your pharmacist make the pills in a liquid form and you could use a dropper to dispense them in her mouth?


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

How's Ruby doing? I hope she is much better.


----------



## T&T (Feb 28, 2008)

*GET WELL SOON LITTLE ONE*


----------



## 3SweetGoldens (Feb 28, 2007)

Thank you everyone for your well wishes for my little Ruby.  She is doing much better with her mouth now, still on canned food though for another week, then I will go back to soaking her kibble with warm water. Especially now, since all her back teeth are gone! 
i did have a bad thing happen with her.....she pulled out 6 staples with her front teeth, and I had to take her back to the Vet, as it had only been one week, and it was really opened up and bleeding. I wrapped a towel around her stomach, and headed for the Vet's office. They put in 6 new staples. They also put a cone on her so she wouldn't get to them again! They were SHOCKED, that at her age, she would have the initiative to get them out! LOL
WELL....today, I took it off of her to lay in the recliner next to me for an hour while I was watching a program on TV. I had left her collar in the kitchen. I got up and went to get it and put it back on her. In just that length of time, the little stinker had pulled three of them out again! Just that quick! But, at least now, it isn't bleeding....it won't probably heal as tight together in that one spot, but I am not going to take her back again. I think it will heal OK without doing that. She so HATES that cone, but now...I can't trust her for a minute. So.....she just has to wear it, so she doesn't rip them all out! :smooch:


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Ruby, you shouldn't pull out staples!!!!! Sounds like her front teeth are in fine shape and that is one icky picture.
She looks cute with her cone on though. I hope she is getting better and better and will soon be able to do without the cone.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

How's Ruby?


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Poor sweet girl! Hope she is much better!


----------

